# KILLER DEALS ON ARP HARDWARE: HEAD BOLTS, MAIN STUDS & MORE!



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Killer deals on arp hardware: Head bolts, main studs & more!*











*THE BUSINESS**:*
If you've actually taken the time to get out the chrome rim filled and tire stretched MK4 forums, or decided to mosey on over from the MK3 section here on the Vortex because you were tired of looking at plaid headliner threads, it means you're into doing one thing - GOING FAST IN YOUR WATERCOOLED VOLKSWAGEN! Going fast is great - be it with nitrous, forced induction, or even high-compression natural aspiration, but should be done with safety, reliability, and more importantly - YOUR BANK ACCOUNT in mind. Serious boost is all good and fun, but if your motor fails apart after one season due to a "budget" build-up, you sure are going to be kicking yourself. 
Fear not, gentlemen, as MJM Autohaus (www.mjmautohaus.com) and ARP have the premium grade 8740 alloy hardware (head studs, main studs, rod bolts, etc) that your VW needs to stay on top of its game. Superior to that of supposed "aircraft" quality, each ARP stud is precisely heat-treated to 200,000 psi and is center-less ground for an exceptionally close to concentric part. The ARP high tensile strength stud sets are superior to OEM head bolts and can be reused unlike factory stretch hardware. Obtaining the optimum cylinder head-to-block sealing is critical in small displacement engines employing high compression pistons or engines that utilize forced induction like a turbo or supercharger. This kind of engineering goes into each and every stud and bolt they make.
MJM Autohaus is a Master Warehouse Distributor and offers FREE SHIPPING and KILLER PRICING on all ARP hardware for European vehicles. Got a buddy with a built S54 Bimmer? Maybe the dude's tail that you keep kicking at your local track needs to build up his B16A. Tell them, too. We stock them for all makes and models! Let's talk about the Dubs for now, though. Take a look below at some of the specials we're running and feel free to contact us at the contact info below with any questions. Below are just a few of the specials - check out http://www.mjmautohaus.com for our full ARP offerings! Contacting us through our site will usually yield a quicker response than a post. 
*A FEW OF THE DEALS**:*
12V VR6 Head Stud Kits - $184.95 with free shipping!
- CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY!
12V/24V VR6 Rod Bolt Kits - $89.95 with free shipping!
- CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY!
12V/24V VR6 Main Stud Kits - $114.95 with free shipping!
- CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY!
1.8T Head Bolt Sets (2000-up) -$124.95 with free shipping!
- CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY!
16V Head Stud Kits - $104.95 with free shipping!
CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY!
And by all means, feel free to inquire about full bottom end rebuild kits with ARP (or OEM) hardware available from MJM. PG, AEB, AEG, BEW...you name it! Just let us know what you need and we'll put it together for you!
*CONTACT**:*

PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)
WEB: http://www.mjmautohaus.com
AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus or CSRatMJM




_Modified by [email protected] at 9:18 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

hey do you guys have a head stud kit for the 2L 8v AEG?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_hey do you guys have a head stud kit for the 2L 8v AEG?

i had to go with raceware studs since i could not find ARP studs for the AEG


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

how much?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

2 bills i think


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

eff that, i found the arp ones. i trust arp, used them on many a muscle car build with my uncles.. mjm can you confirm the 8v aba will fit the aeg... fyi the aeg and aba use same head


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_eff that, i found the arp ones. i trust arp, used them on many a muscle car build with my uncles.. mjm can you confirm the 8v aba will fit the aeg... fyi the aeg and aba use same head

On the 204-4705 kits, these are the cars that we've personally done them with:
* 1975-1984 Rabbit
* 1995-2002 Cabrio
* 1980-1993 Cabriolet
* 1985-4/1995 Golf 8V
* 1980-4/1995 Jetta 8V
* 1975-1988 Scirocco 8V
* 1990-1991 Corrado G60
* 1995-4/1995 Passat 2.0L 8V
We've yet to do them on a MK4 2.0L. The OEM AEG, AVH, AZG, and BBW bolts are all the same, though.


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

id be willing to buy the aba ones and try them out on an aeg and let you know... any sort of discount for that







?


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Do you have these in stock?. If i order a set of 12v 2.8l Vr6 with 3 days select when will I get them?. Shipping to antioch ca 94531


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (omllenado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omllenado* »_Do you have these in stock?. If i order a set of 12v 2.8l Vr6 with 3 days select when will I get them?. Shipping to antioch ca 94531

Yes, there are plenty of 12V VR6 head stud kits in stock. You can place the order right off the site and select the speed you'd like them shipped at (Ground, 3-Day Select, 2nd Day Air, Next Day Air).
If you ordered them with 3-Day Select, you'd get them three (3) days.


----------



## x SPY x (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

PM sent. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what about main studs???? looking for 1.8t o58 atw block


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_what about main studs???? looking for 1.8t o58 atw block

$99.95 with free shipping!
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2366


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: KILLER DEALS ON ARP HARDWARE: HEAD BOLTS, MAIN STUDS & MORE! ([email protected])*

Got anything that is 10x1.5x*124*?
Maybe cross reference to another make/model???
Thanks.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (2LTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LTurbo* »_id be willing to buy the aba ones and try them out on an aeg and let you know... any sort of discount for that







?

they are actually different. techtonics has them for our cars. sorry to jack mjm's thread. that was a good story at the top though. got me excited.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: KILLER DEALS ON ARP HARDWARE: HEAD BOLTS, MAIN STUDS & MORE! (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Got anything that is 10x1.5x*124*?
Maybe cross reference to another make/model???
Thanks.

Mr. Billy has been sent an IM.


----------



## Lizard Racing (Sep 13, 2007)

Do you know if you can get hold of any head stud kits for the 3.6 FSI engine?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: KILLER DEALS ON ARP HARDWARE: HEAD BOLTS, MAIN STUDS & MORE! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lizard Racing* »_Do you know if you can get hold of any head stud kits for the 3.6 FSI engine?

ARP only makes head studs for the 2.8 block
not for the 3.2 or 3.6 blocks


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

JUST ORDERED A SET SATURDAY SHOULD I RECIEVE THEM BY THIS COMMING FRIDAY OR MONDAY in CT??


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_JUST ORDERED A SET SATURDAY SHOULD I RECIEVE THEM BY THIS COMMING FRIDAY OR MONDAY in CT?? 

I'm not sure which kit you ordered, but if they're in stock (most ARP PNs are), then yeah, definitely.


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

free bump for you guys.
Any special on exhaust manifold studs? or what is your price on them?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Lizard Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lizard Racing* »_Do you know if you can get hold of any head stud kits for the 3.6 FSI engine?

Do not have, sorry.

_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_free bump for you guys.
Any special on exhaust manifold studs? or what is your price on them?


We appreciate the bump, as it saves us the trouble of doing it.







On the studs, I'm not sure which make and model you're inquiring about, but take a look at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for them. If you do not see them, contact us through our site and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## SINISAR32 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Ordered some rod bolts for an r32...too bad you dont have a set of head studs to complement these


----------



## 2.0lover (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (SINISAR32)*

what is the difference between the undercut and the regular ARP head bolts?


----------



## 2.0lover (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

still trying to find out the difference between the regular ones and the undercut ones. unless i'm missing something.. i can't find any difference in the descriptions..
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2622
and 
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2211
waiting to clear this up before i place my order. thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (2.0lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0lover* »_still trying to find out the difference between the regular ones and the undercut ones. unless i'm missing something.. i can't find any difference in the descriptions..
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2622
and 
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2211
waiting to clear this up before i place my order. thanks.

Your IM was responded to.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*DOING A FULL ENGINE REBUILD ON YOUR VR6? FULL ARP STUD AND BOLT KITS - $374.95!*


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MJM Autohaus* »_
On the 204-4705 kits, these are the cars that we've personally done them with:
* 1975-1984 Rabbit
* 1995-2002 Cabrio
* 1980-1993 Cabriolet
* 1985-4/1995 Golf 8V
* 1980-4/1995 Jetta 8V
* 1975-1988 Scirocco 8V
* 1990-1991 Corrado G60
* 1995-4/1995 Passat 2.0L 8V
We've yet to do them on a MK4 2.0L. The OEM AEG, AVH, AZG, and BBW bolts are all the same, though. 

Yeah, if the etka part number for the head bolt is the same, the ARP hardware will switch from one to the other.


----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: KILLER DEALS ON ARP HARDWARE: HEAD BOLTS, MAIN STUDS & MORE! ([email protected])*

I need to order some ARP hardware for the indestructible fighting robot that I am building. I was wondering if you could help me out?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: KILLER DEALS ON ARP HARDWARE: HEAD BOLTS, MAIN STUDS & MORE! (lowbudget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowbudget* »_I need to order some ARP hardware for the indestructible fighting robot that I am building. I was wondering if you could help me out?

Only if it cage fights.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: KILLER DEALS ON ARP HARDWARE: HEAD BOLTS, MAIN STUDS & MORE! ([email protected])*

Looking for ARP headstuds for a MK4 2.0L AEG. 
Techtonics has them so I know they exist.








http://techtonicstuning.com/sh...3.099


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: KILLER DEALS ON ARP HARDWARE: HEAD BOLTS, MAIN STUDS & MORE! (SomeMacGuy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by SomeMacGuy at 2:02 PM 1-2-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: KILLER DEALS ON ARP HARDWARE: HEAD BOLTS, MAIN STUDS & MORE! (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Looking for ARP headstuds for a MK4 2.0L AEG. 
Techtonics has them so I know they exist. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0">
http://techtonicstuning.com/sh...3.099

IM responded to.


----------



## Golfisnotasport (May 14, 2004)

*Re: KILLER DEALS ON ARP HARDWARE: HEAD BOLTS, MAIN STUDS & MORE! ([email protected])*

ARP will (hopefully) be keeping boosted jh from coming apart like an angry teenage girl, thx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: KILLER DEALS ON ARP HARDWARE: HEAD BOLTS, MAIN STUDS & MORE! (Golfisnotasport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfisnotasport* »_ARP will (hopefully) be keeping boosted jh from coming apart like an angry teenage girl, thx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ARP is good stuff. Their hardware has been known to cure disease and end world hunger.


----------



## johanson12 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: KILLER DEALS ON ARP HARDWARE: HEAD BOLTS, MAIN STUDS & MORE! ([email protected])*

Do you deliver to the UK?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luckie8 (Jul 21, 2007)

I need main studs for 9a block


----------



## 3danimator (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (2.0lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0lover* »_still trying to find out the difference between the regular ones and the undercut ones. unless i'm missing something.. i can't find any difference in the descriptions..
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2622
and 
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2211
waiting to clear this up before i place my order. thanks.
I am wondering the same question, since I'm going to be doing some cyl. head repair soon


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: KILLER DEALS ON ARP HARDWARE: HEAD BOLTS, MAIN STUDS & MORE! (MJM Autohaus)*

Did ARP drop your account or something? 
The links are a dead end and only have found arp rod bolts, nothing else from ARP on ur site


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: KILLER DEALS ON ARP HARDWARE: HEAD BOLTS, MAIN STUDS & MORE! (04 GLI Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 GLI Luva* »_Did ARP drop your account or something? 
The links are a dead end and only have found arp rod bolts, nothing else from ARP on ur site









We have hundreds of part numbers in stock in our warehouse not seen on our site (including Honda/Acura/Scooby/Mitsubishi/Mini/BMW parts from ARP), but most VAG part numbers are on our site. Not sure how you can only find ARP rod bolts and nothing else, because by doing a search for "ARP" on our site showed me THIS just now.
Feel free to give us a call if you have any other questions.


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

An chance you can come up with a 50-60mm A286 inconel m10x1.5 stud?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (troze1200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *troze1200* »_An chance you can come up with a 50-60mm A286 inconel m10x1.5 stud?

Do not have, sorry.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sent you guys a PM...the ARP differential bolt kit you guys have, is it for the old (114mm) ring gear, or the new one (113mm)? The bolt sizes are different. Thanks!
Mike


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*

Does your 1.8t head bolts come with the tool included?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (AudiTToR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiTToR* »_Does your 1.8t head bolts come with the tool included?

As shown on the site, there is a kit with and a kit without tool ----> http://www.mjmautohaus.com


----------



## Lysholmedlago (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

The 204-4705 kit is for the Vr6 and you are saying to use them for the ABA? Why does your site list a different part for use on the mk3 ABA?
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2223
Which are you recommending?


----------



## fatjohnperformance (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: (Lysholmedlago)*

im sent


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Lysholmedlago)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lysholmedlago* »_The 204-4705 kit is for the Vr6 and you are saying to use them for the ABA? Why does your site list a different part for use on the mk3 ABA?
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2223
Which are you recommending?

The link you have above is for 8V applications. 
Where do you see us saying they fit VR6s? They certainly do not.


----------



## az84gti (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i need two sets of 020 r&p bolts 204-3001. do you carry these? how much? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (az84gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *az84gti* »_i need two sets of 020 r&p bolts 204-3001. do you carry these? how much? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

In stock ----> http://www.mjmautohaus.com


----------



## BuRnedByVW (Jan 28, 2004)

is there a better deal if you buy the head studs, mains bolts, and rod bolts?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (BuRnedByVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuRnedByVW* »_is there a better deal if you buy the head studs, mains bolts, and rod bolts?

Please send me a list of the part numbers you're referring to and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## BuRnedByVW (Jan 28, 2004)

i was reffering to the deals you have posted on the 12v Arp hardware.
12V VR6 Head Stud Kits - $184.95 with free shipping!
- CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY!
12V/24V VR6 Rod Bolt Kits - $89.95 with free shipping!
- CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY!
12V/24V VR6 Main Stud Kits - $114.95 with free shipping!

Please PM me with the offer for everything.. thx


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (BuRnedByVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuRnedByVW* »_i was reffering to the deals you have posted on the 12v Arp hardware.
12V VR6 Head Stud Kits - $184.95 with free shipping!
- CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY!
12V/24V VR6 Rod Bolt Kits - $89.95 with free shipping!
- CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO OR TO BUY!
12V/24V VR6 Main Stud Kits - $114.95 with free shipping!

Please PM me with the offer for everything.. thx

That kit is already HERE on our site. 
If you're paying with a Confirmed PayPal account, we can give you a $5 discount on that. IM me to place an order with PayPal, though.


----------



## BuRnedByVW (Jan 28, 2004)

15 dollar savings? can u do better then that?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: KILLER DEALS ON ARP HARDWARE: HEAD BOLTS, MAIN STUDS & MORE! (Golfisnotasport)*

head studs for a later 1.6 diesel?
and are they the same part # as the aba studs?


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

Correct me if Im wrong please...
I would no longer need to replace the OEM stretch head bolts everytime I do my headgasket/take off the head by purchasing ARP head bolts


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (NumberOne 2nd2none)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NumberOne 2nd2none* »_Correct me if Im wrong please...
I would no longer need to replace the OEM stretch head bolts everytime I do my headgasket/take off the head by purchasing ARP head bolts

Correct. The ARP stuff is reusable.


----------



## Kudagra (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Do you have a set for a Cosworth? Part #251-4701?


----------



## Kritter (Jun 7, 2001)

*FV-QR*

16V set w/ shipping to Toronto?


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, 
im running an AWP with AEB head, 
do i need the 10MM ARP bolts or the 11MM bolts. 
The price is shipped to Toronto, Canada ?
thanks.


----------



## Kudagra (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (DurTTy)*

On the diesel stuff they are $20 cheaper ($27 because of the free shipping in the US) then my usual dealer. 
They dont show the rod bolts but Im sure they can get em.
They are also cheaper then Ebay on the 020 (204-3001) R&P bolts..by about $30 because of the free shipping.
Looks like they also have O2A R&P bolts (204-3002)...except it looks like they are .50 more then ebay. Id get them from MJM just for piece of mind. Ive forwarded this info to a Corrado owner. Now maybe I can finish his O2A rebuild.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

1 ... got an answer? looking to buy. thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Kudagra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuRnedByVW* »_15 dollar savings? can u do better then that?

Actually, we could send them to you for free, but we have a bit of overhead and costs around here, thus why we need to make a few bucks for this stuff. We here at MJM are Master Warehouse Distributors for ARP and have some the deepest deals on the planet for ARP hardware. We encourage you to scour the web and let us know if you find better deals. We feel like our quote was a good one. Please IM us if you have any other questions about ARP hardware.

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_head studs for a later 1.6 diesel?
and are they the same part # as the aba studs?

Put your mouse HERE for the Application Guide for diesels.

_Quote, originally posted by *Kudagra* »_Do you have a set for a Cosworth? Part #251-4701?

Made for the Cosworth, but fits diesel applications, too.
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2621

_Quote, originally posted by *Kritter* »_16V set w/ shipping to Toronto?

Yes, we ship to Canada almost on a daily basis. 
Add the desired item to your basket at http://www.mjmautohaus.com and shipping options shall appear.

_Quote, originally posted by *DurTTy* »_Hi, 
im running an AWP with AEB head, 
do i need the 10MM ARP bolts or the 11MM bolts. 
The price is shipped to Toronto, Canada ?
thanks. 

We've never done that particular swap here, so I don't want to guess at which one would work. I'll try to find out for you, though.

_Quote, originally posted by *Kudagra* »_On the diesel stuff they are $20 cheaper ($27 because of the free shipping in the US) then my usual dealer. 
They dont show the rod bolts but Im sure they can get em.
They are also cheaper then Ebay on the 020 (204-3001) R&P bolts..by about $30 because of the free shipping.
Looks like they also have O2A R&P bolts (204-3002)...except it looks like they are .50 more then ebay. Id get them from MJM just for piece of mind. Ive forwarded this info to a Corrado owner. Now maybe I can finish his O2A rebuild.

Let us know, as we have all VAG ARP stuff in stock and on the shelves.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

All PMs have been responded to.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

SINISAR32 said:


> Ordered some rod bolts for an r32...too bad you dont have a set of head studs to complement these


We have them in stock now ----> www.mjmautohaus.com :thumbup:


----------



## lunitik (Aug 1, 2011)

im looking to purchase these, but i knowticed that the 1.8t head bolts say "not for use on aeb engine code", i have an awp bottom end and a aeb head....... will they still work??


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

TheLowLife said:


> im looking to purchase these, but i knowticed that the 1.8t head bolts say "not for use on aeb engine code", i have an awp bottom end and a aeb head....... will they still work??


When you say "these", we're not sure what part number you're referring to. Please email us directly and we'll look into it for you.


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

@durtty, youll need the 10mm bolts/studs. order them and call it a day.

@mjm, do you have the cam gear bolt for a 2003 1.8t and crank pulley bolt for the same motor? 

TIA :beer:


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Looking for deals on our all-inclusive bottom end rebuild kits for your VR6 with all ARP and JE Piston components? Keep an eye out on the Vortex around the 2nd-3rd week of January for our 2012 launch and pre-order deals on our complete OEM bottom end rebuild kits including OE gaskets, Goetze Piston Rings, ARP Hardware and JE Pistons (in any bore and compression). We'll have kits that include options for with or without connecting rods or ARP Head Stud Kits! MJM is your VR6 engine building warehouse supplier! PM us for more info or simply keep your eyes to the forums!


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

Ordered some arp bolts for my 20th:thumbup: buuut it has been almost a week and haven't got a tracking email


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

pielout said:


> Ordered some arp bolts for my 20th:thumbup: buuut it has been almost a week and haven't got a tracking email


Give us a ring then.


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Give us a ring then.


called and the lady is checking on it for me(since its coming from arp themselves):beer:


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

Do you guys sell walbro pump?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

514passatvr6 said:


> Do you guys sell walbro pump?


Not at this moment, sorry.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

vr rod bolts have gone up 5 bucks it seems. still the best prices I could find. :thumbup:


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

no 8v love?


----------



## euroracer91 (Jul 11, 2010)

Any head bolts for mkiv R32?


----------



## gti vr6er (Oct 8, 2010)

EDIT And post delete. Was mad at the world🍺


----------



## zhijjawi (Jan 29, 2011)

*Killer deals on arp hardware: Head bolts, main studs & more!*

Price for head studs and main bolts for EA888 TSI?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

the4ork said:


> no 8v love?


 We certainly do. Check out the site, guys (all of our ARP is on there). 



euroracer91 said:


> Any head bolts for mkiv R32?


 Yes, we certainly do. They're listed under the MK4 R32 (Engine > Mechanical). 



zhijjawi said:


> Price for head studs and main bolts for EA888 TSI?


 Please give us a ring or email us through the site at www.mjmautohaus.com for a quote. Thanks.


----------



## the_abuse (Jul 13, 2010)

for some reason your site is unaccessable 

when i go to pick make and model only the make comes up and wont show any options for model or futher and if i go to products 
Server Requirement Error: register_globals is disabled in your PHP configuration. This can be enabled in your php.ini configuration file or in the .htaccess file in your catalog directory. 

is displayed


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*IN THE SOUTH OR CENTRAL TEXAS AREA AND NEED YOUR WARES INSTALLED? 

CALL US FOR AN APPOINTMENT TODAY - 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Feel free to contact us with any questions:

- AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus

- WEB: www.mjmautohaus.com

- PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------

